# Ayuda con motor bipolar y conección L293D



## elcucarachon (Ene 12, 2013)

Buenas... 

Estuve leyendo el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/motores-paso-paso-unipolares-bipolares-tutorial-13284/ y hay algo que nunca me queda claro...

Sobre motores bipolares, tengo un M49SP-2K y el L293D:

No entiendo hasta que tensión puedo llegar a alimentar mi motor sin que muera el L293D, dice +Vss en el esquema del apunte, ahora hasta que tensión puede llegar?
Me pierdo con +Vs +Vss etc... no se entiende si son las mismas tensiones que alimento el pic, o la fuente para el motor... 

Quiero fabricar una placa (driver) que diga a lo gaucho: metele 12v aca o 24v... en esta otra bornera manda señal con el PIC y punto... jaja gracias, espero haberme explicado bien.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2013)

elcucarachon dijo:


> ......Sobre motores bipolares, tengo un M49SP-2K y el L293D:
> 
> No entiendo hasta que tensión puedo llegar a alimentar mi motor sin que muera el L293D, d



Y ¿ Que dice el datasheet ?


----------



## elcucarachon (Ene 13, 2013)

El datasheet del M49SP-2k que es de 24v y el L293D es hasta 36v de salida, pero el L293D dice Continuos output current +-600mA aqui esta su datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/texasinstruments/l293d.pdf pero el motor es de 6.4 Ohm funcionria? seguramente no estoy entendiendo bien el datasheet...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2013)

¿ Con que tensión alimentas el L293 ?

Sabiendo eso por ley de Ohm calculas la corriente, si es > 600mA 

Existe otro dato que es la máxima disipación del dispositivo, si la suma de potencias de los campos del motor resultan > a la máxima disipación del dispositivo 
Los campos se accionan de a 2 por vez.


----------



## elcucarachon (Ene 13, 2013)

Claro, al L293 lo voy a alimentar con 18v seguramente y después creo que me pide que lo alimente con la tensión que utilizo en el PIC también (5v). 

La cuenta seria: 18v / 0.6 A = 30 Ohm que es mayor que 6.4*2=12 Ohm (las 2 bobinas). Esta bien la cuenta?  Tendría un tope de V=I*R=(6.4*2)*0.6=7.68v donde no me puedo pasar?, esto es lo que digo que en Tutorial no se explica bien, nunca hacen una consideración a los valores maximos del motor, me vuelve loco quemar cosas estoy en el medio de la nada donde no se consigue nada!! tengo un solo L293D jajaj si lo quemo son 600km a buscar otro! gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2013)

La resistencia de las bobinas NO se suman.

Si lo alimentas con 18V:

I = V / R : 18V / 6,4Ω = *2,8A* --> IC quemado 

Si en cambio alimentas con 5V 

3V / 6,4Ω = *0.46875A*

Como alternativa podrías agregar en serie con cada bobina una resistencia de 15Ω (5 o 10W) y alimentar con 12V.
EL motor pierde torque pero no quemás nada.


----------



## elcucarachon (Ene 13, 2013)

Gracias por aclararme las cuentas no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre cuentas jaj. Idea de como anexarle un ULN? no se podría por el sentido de la corriente? Necesito que tenga torque, mueve un carro pesado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2013)

Un ULNxxxx *NO* te sirve para motores bipolares.


----------



## elcucarachon (Ene 13, 2013)

Claro, pero decia de usarlo anexado despues del L293D, supongo que voy a buscar otro mas robusto. Muchas gracias por todo


----------

